# My Betta Photos



## copperarabian

Over the summer I dedicated myself to figure good betta photography. I still have a little ways to go but so far it's looking pretty good.










This boy had bitten his tail before I got him


----------



## Tiw

Those are some excellent photographs of your bettas. What camera are you using? I am just now delving into photographing my fish and aquariums. They are beautiful fish.

I specialize in film and alternative processing rather than digital which does not capture the aquarium and its inhabitants very well, at least not for me.


----------



## copperarabian

Tiw said:


> Those are some excellent photographs of your bettas. What camera are you using? I am just now delving into photographing my fish and aquariums. They are beautiful fish.
> 
> I specialize in film and alternative processing rather than digital which does not capture the aquarium and its inhabitants very well, at least not for me.


I'm using the Nikon D3000, but I recommend the Nikon D3100. I'm also a photography major, and use mostly digital.


----------



## KendraMc

beautiful pictures. and beautiful fish.


----------



## Tiw

copperarabian said:


> I'm using the Nikon D3000, but I recommend the Nikon D3100. I'm also a photography major, and use mostly digital.


I know I have to get with the times. I have been looking at the Nikon cameras and will take your advice when I get down to purchasing one.


----------



## BarbH

Tiw said:


> I know I have to get with the times. I have been looking at the Nikon cameras and will take your advice when I get down to purchasing one.


 
It took me awhile to make the switch, and personally I still love the look of black and white flim photography, especially when you are doing the printing yourself. The nice thing that I like about the Nikon dslr is the fact that I am able to use my older Nikon lenses from my slr on the dslr.


----------



## BarbH

Great pictures on the fish :-D Well done


----------



## Jadenlea

wow that first Beta is super cool looking.


----------



## Flaretacious

*You have really awesome looking bettas*

I really like your photographs of your Bettas, I have always loved taking pictures and have always thought about taking photography classes and major in it but I am still thinking about it, But just wanted to let you know you have pretty good looking Bettas


----------



## copperarabian

Flaretacious said:


> I really like your photographs of your Bettas, I have always loved taking pictures and have always thought about taking photography classes and major in it but I am still thinking about it, But just wanted to let you know you have pretty good looking Bettas


Thank you  When I have the time I'll take some more  Once I feel I've mastered betta photography and graduated art school I wold like to make a art book of bettas. That won't be for a while though, I have thousands of photo's to take first lol


----------



## Sabledog

gorgeous pics! love the detail and the lighting!

I currently use an olympus E-420 dslr, i tried the nikons and canons out and ended up going with olympus because i love the feel of it, the others had too much plastic and did not seem as durable (i do alot of hiking in the mountains and slips do happen!) but quality wise the nikon is a bit better. 

What lens do you use for your macro shots, and settings ect? I have been having a rough time getting mine to focus on the smaller fish with a 14-42mm lens.


----------



## copperarabian

Sabledog said:


> gorgeous pics! love the detail and the lighting!
> 
> I currently use an olympus E-420 dslr, i tried the nikons and canons out and ended up going with olympus because i love the feel of it, the others had too much plastic and did not seem as durable (i do alot of hiking in the mountains and slips do happen!) but quality wise the nikon is a bit better.
> 
> What lens do you use for your macro shots, and settings ect? I have been having a rough time getting mine to focus on the smaller fish with a 14-42mm lens.


I actually don't have a macro lense, for the photo's I've been using my 18mm-55mm lenss. I hope to get a macro lense as soon as I can afford it 

I usually have my aperture completely open (depending on the light because fish move causing motion blurr) and use aperture priority. I only ever use aperture priority or manual.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful pics, Copper!


----------



## Chevelle

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the colors of the first and last guy .


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

I LOVE your yellow betta! He's so cute!


----------



## copperarabian

HelloThere123Betta said:


> I LOVE your yellow betta! He's so cute!


Thankyou


----------

